# 4K ruckelt auf meinem PC- 100% CPU Auslastung - reichen meine Specs?



## king-spirit (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

4K Dateien im Mkv Format ruckeln bei mir am PC.

Folgende Specs habe ich:
Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Crucial MX300 750GB
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
2x Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm
LC Power LC9550 500W 
Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 4GB


Ich schaue die Datein mit dem MPC-HC. Hardwarebeschleunigung habe ich schon aktiviert.
Jedoch weiterhin 100% CPU Auslastung.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## JackA (14. Dezember 2016)

LMDFDG
2. Link, der vorgeschlagen wird: 4k und MPC-HC - ComputerBase Forum

... macht 50 Euro auf mein Konto, danke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Dezember 2016)

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel: Wenn der Codec in Hardware unterstützt/beschleunigt ist geht 4K auf ner 50€-CPU flüssig. Wenn nicht ruckelts auf ner 1500€-CPU.

4K-inhalte sind in der Regel HEVC-codiert, wenn du Pech hast HEVC-10bit. Das kann weder deine CPU noch deine GPU (denn HEVC-10 in Hardware kann erst Kaby-Lake und Pascal/Polaris Grafikkarten, also R9-400er und GTX1000er) - und deswegen kannste machen was du willst, es wird nicht flüssig laufen. In Software ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung schafft das auch ein 6950X nicht.

Am Rande erwähnt: Ich frage jetzt nicht woher du MKV-4K-HEVC10-Dateien herhast. Denn die Antwort ist in 99% der Fälle eine illegale Handlung...


----------

